# Bank error funds received



## johntheman (9 Apr 2009)

Hi All,

I was checking my balance there and my account has been credited with 2K and on the statement it just says "(the banks name) Shares". I have never bought any shares in this bank and was wondering is this an error or have a recieved this nice gesture for being such a good customer.

And also, either way do I get to keep it!!!!


----------



## Setanta12 (10 Apr 2009)

No, you don't keep it. (But you already knew the answer to this I reckon)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Apr 2009)

Someone else is out of pocket so you should report it to get it fixed.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

I would think they will soon realise and it will be withdrawn. Make sure you dip into it.


----------



## johntheman (10 Apr 2009)

I think ye are right. I was just hoping it was something the bank might owe me for something mess up they did over the years on my account but sure I doubt it.

I will go in next Tuesday. I will hold on to it fof the weekend incase I need money to do a runner or something!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Apr 2009)

A friend of mine went to our local supermarket recently to withdraw money from the cash machine there. She should have got x number of €20 notes but instead the machine mistakenly gave her x number of *€50* notes. Up a fair amount of money, she decided to say nothing and returned home. (200 yds). About ten minutes later, the supermarket owned, whom she knows well, called to the door and explained to her what had happened. She gave him some silly excuse but, deep down, she said she was mortified because she knew that he knew that she knew what had really happened (follow all that?).

Johntheman, I'd say contact the bank and come clean before they contact you. They're sure to reward you or nominate you for a Good Citizen Award! rolleyes


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Wasn't there something about a bank machine in Wexford flying out fifties instead of twentys or tenners? People were calling their friends down until the money ran out. The bank was so mad, they said they would treat it as theft and all monies had to be repaid!


----------



## sam h (10 Apr 2009)

Report it & don't spend it!  There's nothing worse than having to pay back money that wasn't yours.

I had an online account for a few share thru work & one day I got about $10,000 worth of shares lodged into my account - it actually took over a year for them to take them out!!  I mailed them about 4 times & got emails back basically saying - "all is in order" yet shares still there.  Out of the blue, a year later, they vanished !!


----------



## johntheman (10 Apr 2009)

Well, I rang the bank and they pretty much said they dont have an answer for me and to contact my own branch on tuesday and they might have more insight on it. The money is all mine till tuesday than.

Thanks for the responses and I will be going to my bank Tuesday to sort it out. Promise!!!


----------

